# Cheese - Smoked with Motorcycle tailpipe.



## tcounts (Jul 2, 2010)

After looking at the A-Maze-N smoker posts, I decided i needed to do some cheese.  Being that I never do things the easy way (ie actually buy the advertised items), I did some surface area and volume calculations and found a  motorcycle tail pipe baffle, and some apple and hickory sawdust online, and decided to smoke up some cheese.

Here in SC it's too freaking hot to do cold smoking during the daylight ( the cheese would melt just being outside), so I'm letting it smoke overnight in my gas Grill.

Cheeses:

Monterey Jack
Mild Cheddar
Gouda








The tailpipe baffle is 1.5 inches in diameter, 24 inches long made of perforated stainless steel.  You can see the wisps of smoke coming off the pipe.


----------



## bayouchilehead (Jul 2, 2010)

Are you sure you're not a Cajun Engineer!! That looks like something I would do.....that's awesome, can't wait to see how this turns out.


----------



## ak1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Very interesting! Look forward to the results.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 2, 2010)

Very nice your little cold smoker thingy thing. It looks as if it working pretty darn good me to. I would like to see the cheeses after it is done thou. Then again on how it taste in 2 weeks again. please


----------



## fftwarren (Jul 2, 2010)

way to adapt and overcome. that is cool


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 3, 2010)

Do you get double the smoke if it backfires?.... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   (I sincerely apologize, I could not resist.. please forgive me :) :) )


----------



## tcounts (Jul 3, 2010)

You're forgiven ... this time.


----------



## tcounts (Jul 3, 2010)

I am learning.  I didn't have consistent sawdust coverage in the pipe, so it went out some time in the middle of the night. I shook it all down to one side and relit it, and pulled the cheese out a couple of hours ago.  I also moved the pipe directly under the cheese.  oops mistake - the monterey jack melted a little bit, but it has some awesome brown smoke coloring. so maybe it's not a mistake.

Here's the cheese as I pulled it out.







Here it is all wrapped and resting


----------



## wildflower (Jul 6, 2010)

motorcycle tail pipe baffle   what is it


----------



## fftwarren (Jul 6, 2010)

wildflower said:


> motorcycle tail pipe baffle   what is it


well most motorcycles you hear have baffles in the exhaust pipe that tone down the loudness. Pipes without baffles are torture on the ears and illegal in most places because of how loud they are. Alot of custom bikes with crazy looking exhaust don't have baffles and you'll know it when they start up.


----------



## tcounts (Jul 6, 2010)

here's the pipe I got


http://www.dollarrider.com/detail.cfm?model_ID=0&Category_ID=29&manufacturer_ID=418&product_ID=46983&sblid_name=


----------



## upsman (Jul 6, 2010)

very creative tcounts! loving the qview pics and that grill wok you have. i have one the same! have a couple pics in my album using it.


----------

